# MERM Chapter 17



## uzairsyedahmed (Aug 30, 2013)

I am trying to do merm chapter 17 questions 10,11,12. This is the Pipe network which is done through the Hardy cross method. Was anyone able to do these questions the first time around?! Its an awful lot of iterations and just the first one took me more than an hour and I still got it wrong:S.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 30, 2013)

No, but the whole fluids section has been rough for me. I usually have an idea of how to work the problems, then I end up looking at the solution after failing to attempt the problems. Fluids was the class I liked least in college, so it doesn't really surprise me that I'm not doing good on the problems. I just pray I don't see many on the exam, and hope none in my afternoon portion.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Aug 31, 2013)

I wasnt so bad at fluids and had an A in both the courses I took. However, this hardy cross isnt something I heard. I did the solution according to my own iteration and was lik e"wth?!" how come they are doing three questions on something thats only mentioned in the MERM?". I know that they go above and beyond the requirement, but atleast go thru stuff ur going to test in the practice problems


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Aug 31, 2013)

for question no 17 in samples.

Why does the solution assume Cf as 0.58 and get the answer of 50 psi when we can calculate Cf as 0.63 (17.112) and answer should be 42 psi?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 31, 2013)

I hear you on only prepping for stuff that will be covered in the practice problems...when thinking about the book as a prep for the exam. What I think, is that the book may cover things not worked in the practice problems because it is a reference many engineers use in the workplace and not just to study for the exam.

I'm guessing here, but I think the practice problems are to focus on exam related questions, and from the chapters I've worked there are definitely some topics in the MERM that do not have related problems to in the practice problems book.

Yeah, I got a "b" in fluids, understood it enough when I took the class, but it just didn't stick with me.

At this point I'm planning to finish the section I am working on, and start focusing on the MS related sections for my afternoon. I feel so far behind, I honestly feel I am going to try my best on the exam, but won't be too surprised if I do fail it the first time/this time. If that happens I will just chalk it up to getting a feel for the exam, and start prepping for April...maybe shell out for a review course.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, I see what your saying. I honestly don't know why they assume a cf value of 0.58. When I come across stuff like that, I just go with my solution, and figure that the answer to choose is the one closest to what I got.

It's a bit frustrating, no doubt.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 31, 2013)

Ah, after reviewing that problem, I see what you really meant. The MERM does not explain the Hardy Cross method, only mentions it. So your basically asked to perform a problem you have no back up info on how to work.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah.. I have moved on from that.. there is only so much time I can spend on one chapter.. I am planning on finishing the sections and starting MS within the next two weeks. If I am able to finish by end sept or first week of october, that would be good. The plan would be to atleast cover everything incase something were to come up , a little background info on it would help. I am trying to improve my quality of study as studying more than 6 hours on a weekend can be taxing too. All the best!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, me too. I worked it a little different than the solutions said and used a best judgement to come up with the answer. I'm starting MD sections now, as that is my area for the afternoon, and if time allows I will come back to the TFS sections.

I've definitely upped my study time, more like 16 hours on weekend and about 15 during the week. Best of luck to you!


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Sep 1, 2013)

oh nice! good luck to you too.I am trying to hit around 7 to 8 a weekend.. my target is to get atleast 300 before I start the practice exams.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Sep 2, 2013)

For merm chapter 19 problems, any idea where on earth did they come up with the equations or what are they talking about?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 2, 2013)

No, no clue. When it comes to stuff like that I'm just reviewing the problems and solutions, so that if I have a problem like that on the test I have some idea of how to work it. I couldn't even figure out if the equation was somewhere else in the MERM. I tried using the index to find the equation, nothing.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah.. thats what I am doing too.. trying to get the theory sorted out and do problems as I come across them. if I cant, i just get the theory and move on. I wish they questions were fewer


----------



## FatherTime (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you mean the fluid impedance and other odd fluids questions in Ch. 19? MERM12 doesn't have anything on the subject, but MERM13 does explain it in an improved chapter that also now covers the subject of pneumatic systems. In the 13th edition practice problems book, there are 22 chapter 19 problems, compared to only 3 problems in the 12th edition. So, it MERM13 wasn't just a facelift.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 2, 2013)

Grr, I'd hate to have to buy another MERM....13th edition wasn't out when I got 12th.

I do feel so much more productive now that I'm working the MS related chapters....I feel like home, and things are going faster.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Sep 3, 2013)

hmmm.. I wont be able to cover that now as I have the 13th edition.

SMott, good luck! I would beging MS hopefully by next week.. would try to move quicker through it as TFS is my main section


----------

